# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Корзина

## Asteriks

*Вдруг у кого-то что-то загружалось, а ссылку жалко выбрасывать?
Место хранения ссылок. Небольшое описание не помешает. Тем более, что в свой пост можно их вставлять бесконечное количество раз.*

----------


## Asteriks

http://freespace.by/download/9a68e07fe2 Девушки. Не голые. Аврил Лавин. 11,9mb

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Видео. Теория невероятности - Дети индиго

----------


## Asteriks

Графическое приложение, разработанное для облегчения процесса ретуширования фотографий. Программа бесплатна для персонального использования, обладает простым интерфейсом, полным набором инструментов и фильтров, которых хоть и не так много как в профессиональном ПО, но они, тем не менее, позволяют выполнять все задачи быстро и эффективно. Photobie работает со слоями, поддерживает подключения фильтров и плагинов Photoshop (.8BF), может делать снимки экрана, создавать анимированные GIF, пакетно обрабатывать большое количество файлов, создавать слайд-шоу и т.д.

Жаль, что на английском..

http://freeware.xdsl.by/story/350

Как-то так выглядит.

----------


## Asteriks

*Может найдётся человек, который даст пару уроков, как авки и баннеры рисовать?*

Тут *Gimp*: http://freeware.byfly.by/published/p...графика (The GIMP v2.6.5)

Тут *SimpleStripes* и *gradients*: http://megashare.by/download.php?id=F60CFC06 (70.99 KB)

----------


## Jemal

Патч и NoCD для "С.Т.А.Л.К.Е.Р-Чистое Небо"
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

http://megashare.by/download.php?id=3F30A56A *Видеоклип Wonderful Life в исполнении Hyperchild*

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Ёжин з бажин

Жаль, что в этом видео нет перевода...

----------


## Asteriks

Какая-то малюсенькая прога для скачивания с Беларусов. Не пробовала, что за оно - не знаю. 
http://megashare.by/download.php?id=7D6EC6FF

----------


## BiZ111

ITS DONE!!! BuffMePlz I love YOU!

DOTA 6.62 AI FINAL

for all please: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

(c) BuffMePlz Maker

PostS//UK_text)

----------


## Asteriks

Картинка от Авиатора.

----------


## Jemal

Музыка из фильма "Форрест Гамп"

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Ссылка на новогоднее видео для просмотра.

http://kapelkasm.blog.tut.by/?p=1028

----------


## Alex

> Музыка из фильма "Форрест Гамп"
> 
> Various - Forrest Gump Suite (Alan Silvestri)


Уже удалил?

----------


## Jemal

> Уже удалил?


Сейчас перезалью

----------


## Vanya

Книги
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А. Кристи...и ещё чё-то,не помню, фантастика. Онотоле рекомендуе,качайте =)

Саундтреки из Брат-2 (в mp4) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Темы вот ещё какие-то [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Кисти на Фотошоп [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Guitar PRO 5 with Realistic Sound Engine [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

Мини-презентация "Бобруйского филиала Белорусского Государственного  Экономического Университета"

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex

*Как сделать грудь красивой*
В этой книге Вы найдете иллюстрированное руководство, чтобы сделать Вашу грудь красивой. На изображениях тетенька, выпучив глаза, показывает как выполнять упражнения. Книга снабжена толковыми разьяснениями.
http://freespace.by/download/7104942cba
*
Гитун Т. В. Лечение стрессов и нервных заболеваний*
Стресс, нервные заболевания стали постоянными спутниками нашей жизни. К сожалению, к врачам мы обращаемся слишком поздно, поэтому для исправления последствий стресса, нервных заболеваний требуется серьезное медикаментозное лечение. Для тех, кто решил всерьез задуматься о собственном здоровье, сохранить молодость и красоту, написана данная книга, автор которой делится с читателем простыми, но эффективными рецептами против последствии стрессов и нервных болезней.
http://freespace.by/download/55ad77053d
*
Домашние конфеты*
Приготовление домашних конфет – старинная традиция. Замечательное семейное угощение придаст особую теплоту праздничному или дружескому столу. Кроме того, домашние конфеты можно преподнести в подарок на любой праздник или торжество.
http://freespace.by/download/15a663728c

*Мельник В. М. Домовая кухня*
Эта книга ставит своей целью научить домашних хозяек вкусно и экономно готовить разнообразную пищу. Помимо рецептов, в ней содержатся советы, как хранить продукты, как их подготавливать к варке и т. д.
http://freespace.by/download/41d7665466

*Марк Эдуард Соупер Абсолютно ясно о цифровой фотографии*
Эта книга научит Вас технике цифровой фотографии. Ее исключительное достоинство – оригинальный стиль изложения. По сути, Вы держите в руках настоящее «визуальное» руководство, выполненное в виде полноцветных и наглядных иллюстраций с поясняющими надписями.
http://freespace.by/download/ecc1c669f2

----------


## BiZ111

музыка
Standard of living
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Активатор Windows 7 - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

http://freespace.by/download/e48ac5b5d3?1 Фотки, картинки детей. 30 метров

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

видео-урок по настройке гитары

(исправил)

----------


## BiZ111

Новый альбом *Story Of The Year* 

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## BiZ111

Песня  Eels - Beginner's Luck

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

